# Wedges



## Rooter (Jan 19, 2013)

Guys, need some advice. Want to make some room in the bag, so have decided to sell my 3 burner 2.0 wedges (A,S,L) which are 50,55 and 60 degree. I want to replace with just 2 wedges... I was thinking a 52 and a 56. My pw is 45.. Do you guys think that's suitable gaps? Play mostly inland golf, I do like the lob wedge, so I keep toying with 54 and 58... But is the gap from pw too much?

Ps. Probably going to go for the TM ATV wedges..


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 19, 2013)

My tm cb to wedge is 47*, both my scoring wedges are 52 & 58.

Never felt like I'm missing anything with this set up, on a day where I bring a swing to the first tee my stock PW is good for 100-110, 52* about 90-105, and 58*to 85yards


----------



## Rooter (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks OS, hadn't considered 52 and 58... My 45 pw is good for about 130yrds...


----------



## One Planer (Jan 19, 2013)

Another advocate of a 52/58 set-up.

I said on another thread yesterday, personally, I can't see the need for more wedges from inside my PW distance.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 19, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Thanks OS, hadn't considered 52 and 58... My 45 pw is good for about 130yrds...
		
Click to expand...

Well look who's eaten 3 wheatabix

I try never to hit more than a 3/4 wedge, its a scoring club, so far I've had two light aircraft and a kite with my 58*


----------



## Rooter (Jan 19, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Well look who's eaten 3 wheatabix

I try never to hit more than a 3/4 wedge, its a scoring club, so far I've had two light aircraft and a kite with my 58*
		
Click to expand...

Lol, distance is nothing without control, hence my 18 hcap!!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 19, 2013)

I certainly would want to be going 45 to 54. That us a big gap, the extra wedges are needed because of the strong lofts as you stated 45 PW is almost a 9 iron back in the day.
Mine is 47 and I went to a lot of trouble tracking a 51 AW.


----------



## stevelev (Jan 19, 2013)

+1 on the 52/58 combination. However maybe look at getting fitted so the distances can be properly gapped for you and give you proper spacings.  If you get properly fitted they can even tweak the loft lie etc to give you the best chance of good consistent results

Better to get assurance that you can confidently hit your clubs 130, 115, 100 (example). Then use which ever method to fill the gaps and reduce the distances depending on need.  Also some of the other folk have said about 3/4 swing with scoring clubs to give more consistency, if you lose 5 yards but keep your dispersion tighter you'll save shots.

Whatever way you go measure the distances before spending your cash, you dont want big gaps within your set.


----------



## brendy (Jan 19, 2013)

47, 53 and 58 here though increasingly I find myself using the 53 more and more often as it is such a great wee club. It is a mizuno 53 Raw Haze wedge, love it!


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 19, 2013)

just realised my pw is 47 deg and my gw is 50... crap. 

oh well thats something to buy when I am fit again


----------



## El Bandito (Jan 19, 2013)

2 wedges? I'm at the opposite end of the scale, trying to find room for FIVE. I find that gaps are important to me at the short end, but less so at the long end. Just taken ATVs out of my bag, although they are good wedges....


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 19, 2013)

With a 45*PW, I would be looking at 50/54. 
Minimise the big gaps.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 19, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			just realised my pw is 47 deg and my gw is 50... crap. 

oh well thats something to buy when I am *drunk*again 

Click to expand...

Fixed


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 19, 2013)

was gonna say, you would have 17 clubs in the bag!!! losing 3 may be tough


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 19, 2013)

El Bandito said:



			2 wedges? I'm at the opposite end of the scale, trying to find room for FIVE. I find that gaps are important to me at the short end, but less so at the long end. Just taken ATVs out of my bag, although they are good wedges....
		
Click to expand...

Can I ask your hc


----------



## deanobillquay (Jan 19, 2013)

El Bandito said:



			2 wedges? I'm at the opposite end of the scale, trying to find room for FIVE. I find that gaps are important to me at the short end, but less so at the long end. Just taken ATVs out of my bag, although they are good wedges....
		
Click to expand...

Thought I was bad with 4 wedges


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 19, 2013)

I just can't see why you would want or need 5 wedges, I've played with people as low as +3 who had been on tour in europe and even he only had 9i then  48/53/58 , 5 would just add to much confusion and options 

Last time I saw that many wedges I was at nando's


----------



## One Planer (Jan 19, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			I just can't see why you would want or need 5 wedges, I've played with people as low as +3 who had been on tour in europe and even he only had 9i then  48/53/58 , 5 would just add to much confusion and options 

Last time I saw that many wedges I was at nando's
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this.

The way I see it is this. Say you carry 4 wedges as you hit them 

1. 120
2.110
3. 95
4. 80

What club do you take when you're 115, 106 or 88 yards out?

And on that point. If you have your partial distances measured (1/2, 3/4 etc) it's just more numbers to remember and, as Oddsocks says, only adds to the confusion of the above.

I have no problem with people using 4+ wedges. It's there choice. If they feel it works for them great :thup:


----------



## bobmac (Jan 19, 2013)

46 PW
52 GW
58 LW
No-one needs any more IMO


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 19, 2013)

bobmac said:



			46 PW
52 GW
58 LW
No-one needs any more IMO
		
Click to expand...

Exactly,


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 19, 2013)

you took your time Bob 

47/52/58 will be mine so that must mean I get Bob's blessing :thup:


----------



## deanobillquay (Jan 19, 2013)

Each to their own. If a guy wants 5 wedges then good luck to him, hope he enjoys them :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Jan 19, 2013)

bobmac said:



			46 PW
52 GW
58 LW
No-one needs any more IMO
		
Click to expand...

That's ok if you have a 46 degree PW.
What about the poor Sods who have 44's...?
Or 43's?


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 19, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Or 43's?
		
Click to expand...


:thup:


----------



## deanobillquay (Jan 19, 2013)

43 is a ridiculous loft for a PW, my 9 iron is 42


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 19, 2013)

deanobillquay said:



			43 is a ridiculous loft for a PW, my 9 iron is 42 

Click to expand...

It doesn't matter what the club is labelled, as long as the gaps are right. So many people get hung up on what others hit, I just let them feel worried that I hit it further than them.


----------



## percy_layer (Jan 19, 2013)

1 wedge or 5, as long as you have clubs that allow you to control the distance the ball goes, especially from 100 yards and in.
I currently have 4 wedges with measured flight distances from 4 swing lengths for each.
I am looking to change my irons that are a couple degrees stronger in loft and seriously thinking about putting another wedge in play to keep consistent distance gaps. My wedge play is my strength so want to make the most of it.


----------



## deanobillquay (Jan 19, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			It doesn't matter what the club is labelled, as long as the gaps are right. So many people get hung up on what others hit, I just let them feel worried that I hit it further than them.
		
Click to expand...

Gaps are perfect and consistent from my 4 iron to 60 degree wedge. Custom fitting gives you that option.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 19, 2013)

deanobillquay said:



			Gaps are perfect and consistent from my 4 iron to 60 degree wedge. Custom fitting gives you that option.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't having a go Deano, just a general point. Plenty of people at my club have called my PW stupid because it's so strongly weighted without realising it doesn't matter in the grand scheme if it says PW, 9i or 43*.


----------



## deanobillquay (Jan 19, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			Wasn't having a go Deano, just a general point. Plenty of people at my club have called my PW stupid because it's so strongly weighted without realising it doesn't matter in the grand scheme if it says PW, 9i or 43*.
		
Click to expand...

When you hit your PW 30 yards further, I'll know why 

My clevelands were a strong loft, think the PW was a 44.

I agree tho, long as you know the distances, it doesn't matter what loft club you use to get you there.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 19, 2013)

bobmac said:



			46 PW
52 GW
58 LW
No-one needs any more IMO
		
Click to expand...

That's the final confirmation I needed, thanks uncle bob  

Thanks all who have offered opinions. Much appreciated.


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2013)

As per my signature 47, 52, 56, 60.

I use them all regularly as I'm very confident and accurate with them. 

I don't listen or take notice of people who get big distances with their wedges, it means nothing to me, if they hit a gap wedge when I take my 9i who cares as long as I'm closer than him  

I've tried opening and closing the faces but I feel it just puts me under an unnecessary pressure when I could take a full shot with a club that I know will get me pretty god dam close.  Although, in our 3 club challenge I did very well around the greens with only my 8i but I wouldn't want to do that all the time.

he extra 4th wedge isn't taking the place of anything in my bag at the moment as its still slightly in build and not a full compliment as it is.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 20, 2013)

if you can use a 60 well its an absolute weapon!   it never leaves my bag.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 20, 2013)

bobmac said:



			46 PW
52 GW
58 LW
No-one needs any more IMO
		
Click to expand...

Bob, so you advocate a bigger loft spacing with wedges at 6 degrees as opposed to the rest of the irons which is probably 4 degrees?

I know wedges are very personal but I find a pw, 52, 58 set up very limiting, tried it earlier last season for a while and just didn't work for me. I would rather leave the 5 or 6 iron out of the bag than leave a wedge at home.


----------



## El Bandito (Jan 20, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			I just can't see why you would want or need 5 wedges, I've played with people as low as +3 who had been on tour in europe and even he only had 9i then  48/53/58 , 5 would just add to much confusion and options 

Last time I saw that many wedges I was at nando's
		
Click to expand...

i suspect that you are right. 5 may be too many. I have been playing a PW, a gap, a sand and a lob. Have recently bought 44, 48, 52, 56 and 60. The idea obviously being a constant gap of 4 degrees. (My 9 iron is 40) Work and weather have prevented me from get enough time with them to really establish accurate yardages. Once I do, then it will be time to decide what my bag make up will be like. As for handicap, my logic is that if I assume 2 putts per green, then playing to my handicap (20) I am going to be playing a lot of wedges as third shots to to par 4s or 4th shots to the par 5' or even seconds to the par 3s. I am guessing that a + 3 will be hitting a lot of greens with a wide variety of clubs.


----------



## MGL (Jan 20, 2013)

I think you just do what works for you - nobody else.

Some people are comfortable opening up the face of a 52 or 56, some are not and would rather keep a more simple, 'normal' swing on a 60. Some people are happy with a full out wedge swing and hit the ball miles, some prefer to keep it to a half or 3/4 swing.

Personally, I take my gaps from what I have made my PW loft, which I know has the correct loft spacing all the way back down to my 4 iron. I don't really want any more than a 5* gap in my wedges from the PW and ideally for me 4*. This means that I carry a 52 and 56 as my PW is 47. 

I also wanted to make sure that my 56 had a decent amount of bounce on it as well.

I really do not care whether the guy next to me has just hit his (40*) PW 30 yards past me TBH.


----------



## El Bandito (Jan 20, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Can I ask your hc
		
Click to expand...

Playing off 20.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 20, 2013)

The way I look at wedges is simple. Treat them like the rest of your clubs in regards to how far you hit them, not the loft on the sole.

I'll use myself as an example. My pitching wedge is good for about 115-120 yards. My 52* goes around 95-100 yards and my 58 around 75-80 yards all on a full swing. So all in all a 15-20 gap depending. These gaps also change with half and 3/4 swings. So does the flight and how the ball reacts.

My point being, and has always been, how many choices of club do you need inside your PW distance?

Being honest from inside your pitching wedge distance 3 wedges is overkill IMHO.

I used to carry 4 wedges (PW, 52,56,60) and I would stand over a ball thinking, 

"Hmmm. 87 yards out. 3/4 56?, No. Half swing a 52* and play for some roll? Maybe. Maybe a could smash my 60 and get it there and land it soft? No"

I was never confident over a shot as I always had too many options for 1 shot.

I firmly believe I play my best golf when I keep things simple.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 20, 2013)

I understand the way you're doing it Gareth..
For me, I look at always playing a full shot if I can - with a PW, 50, 54 or 58.....
I'll look at the yardage and the shot in general and if I can do it with a normal shot that's my first port of call
So I'd always(almost!) go for the full 54 over a 3/4 50 as I'm more likely to hit it right.
Then, around the green, I look at how much run I want on the ball and use the wedge that'll get me the shot I want....

Horses for courses and it's vital that you feel confident with what you have in your hand - there's no right or wrong number, just what's right for you.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 20, 2013)

Imurg said:



			I understand the way you're doing it Gareth..
For me, I look at always playing a full shot if I can - with a PW, 50, 54 or 58.....
I'll look at the yardage and the shot in general and if I can do it with a normal shot that's my first port of call
So I'd always(almost!) go for the full 54 over a 3/4 50 as I'm more likely to hit it right.
Then, around the green, I look at how much run I want on the ball and use the wedge that'll get me the shot I want....

Horses for courses and it's vital that you feel confident with what you have in your hand - there's no right or wrong number, just what's right for you.
		
Click to expand...

I understand your approach Ian and agree it's for sure what works for the individual.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 20, 2013)

I am in the Gareth camp on this one, my 3 wedge set up currently leaves me indecisive, I am 99% going for the 52 and 58 combo. I am quite happy opening the face and using half or three quarters etc, so this set up is ideal and makes room for my 2 hybrid I want...


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2013)

Imurg said:



			it's vital that you feel confident with what you have in your hand - there's no right or wrong number, just what's right for you.
		
Click to expand...

Is the right answer and approach.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 20, 2013)

El Bandito said:



			Playing off 20.
		
Click to expand...

OK not knowing your game, how often do try a shot around the green and fail. 

For me the most destructive club in my bag was a Taylor made ztp 60*, I uy used to lose at least 3 shots a round trying shots that even of thirteen and after a few short game lessons I would still fluff, moved to a 58* and whether it's bounce, confidence or something else I may have fluffed 6 all last season.  I PERSONALLY don't see why anyone needs a 60 as a 58 still spins and stops if hit correctly so for me 59-64* is dead.

My 52 cash be opened or closed  to 50/54 respectively, if 52 is to much I'll come down a touch, and the same principal applies to a58.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 20, 2013)

saving_par said:



			Bob, so you advocate a bigger loft spacing with wedges at 6 degrees as opposed to the rest of the irons which is probably 4 degrees?

I know wedges are very personal but I find a pw, 52, 58 set up very limiting, tried it earlier last season for a while and just didn't work for me. I would rather leave the 5 or 6 iron out of the bag than leave a wedge at home.
		
Click to expand...

Dont you have 6 deg between your PW and the 52 ?


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm probably going to treat myself to new wedges this season at some point and I'm anticipating dropping my 60 to go to a 58 while possible going for a 52 or 53 between that and my 47. That would allow me to carry an extra hybrid/wood.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 20, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			I'm probably going to treat myself to new wedges this season at some point and I'm anticipating dropping my 60 to go to a 58 while possible going for a 52 or 53 between that and my 47. That would allow me to carry an extra hybrid/wood.
		
Click to expand...

If you think about it, when you get inside 100 yards, you have to decide 'do I want to hit it low, medium or high?'
46 for the low shot, 52 for medium and 58 for the high shot.
Just my opinion though


----------



## One Planer (Jan 20, 2013)

bobmac said:



			If you think about it, when you get inside 100 yards, you have to decide 'do I want to hit it low, medium or high?'
46 for the low shot, 52 for medium and 58 for the high shot.
Just my opinion though
		
Click to expand...

Question on this Bob.

I try and think what I want the ball to do when it lands, land and stop, roll a little/a lot roll and pick the club the get me the that result and hopefully close.

Is it better to consider the flight (Low, medium, high) instead of what it does when it lands?


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 20, 2013)

bobmac said:



			If you think about it, when you get inside 100 yards, you have to decide 'do I want to hit it low, medium or high?'
46 for the low shot, 52 for medium and 58 for the high shot.
Just my opinion though
		
Click to expand...

You're right Bob. My wedge play is a horror show and is a work in progress but I'm not going to give up on it and having the correct weapons to learn the trade with is essential. Right now it's too easy for me on a bad day to grip down and hit a full shot with my 60 even though it should be a finesse shot.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 20, 2013)

Gareth said:



			Question on this Bob.

I try and think what I want the ball to do when it lands, land and stop, roll a little/a lot roll and pick the club the get me the that result and hopefully close.

Is it better to consider the flight (Low, medium, high) instead of what it does when it lands?
		
Click to expand...

What's the difference?


----------



## El Bandito (Jan 20, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			OK not knowing your game, how often do try a shot around the green and fail. 

For me the most destructive club in my bag was a Taylor made ztp 60*, I uy used to lose at least 3 shots a round trying shots that even of thirteen and after a few short game lessons I would still fluff, moved to a 58* and whether it's bounce, confidence or something else I may have fluffed 6 all last season.  I PERSONALLY don't see why anyone needs a 60 as a 58 still spins and stops if hit correctly so for me 59-64* is dead.

My 52 cash be opened or closed  to 50/54 respectively, if 52 is to much I'll come down a touch, and the same principal applies to a58.
		
Click to expand...

Strangely 60 used to be my favourite wedge for all sorts of 'how did I get here' shots. Of late, it has guaranteed me trouble, although I suspect because I have been trying to play it off tight lies, which requires a lot more precision than I can lay my hands on.&#128543; I now play SCOR wedges, where bounce is kind of eliminated, and I am finding that my accuracy, distance and consistency are improving using a more measured three quarter swing. As ever, I suspect a bit of structured practice will get me to where I want to be...or at least heading that way.

SCOR would have you establish all of your yardages on 5 wedges. (Standard controlled swing). Then again with face 1 degree open. Then both standard and open gripping down 1 inch (grips are marked) then again gripping down 2 inches. Then you end up with 30 fixed distances. (They give you a bag tag to write down all these!) you can of course then do it all again with half swings....so, you laser the pin, and hit it the exact yardage into the hole. Then you pop off and win a major. Simples&#128527;

A lot of hard work, and perhaps too much for me, but I can see his logic. Sort of the opposite of those players who can hit a PW anywhere from 50 to 140 purely by feel.

Ultimately, I would rather carry more little bats than big ones as I am usually far better hitting a mid iron or hybrid off the deck than a fairway wood. Much more chance of advancing in a relatively straight line.

Lots of experimenting going on all the way through the bag, comparing my driver with my 3 wood, hybrids versus irons and fairway woods...but that's another thread!

i suspect that I will end up with 4 wedges in the bag, 6 irons, a hybrid, 2 woods and a putter. The choice will come down to a 4 iron versus a fifth wedge. Or maybe leave them both at home and carry less weight!


----------



## One Planer (Jan 20, 2013)

bobmac said:



			What's the difference?
		
Click to expand...

I see your point


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 20, 2013)

bobmac said:



			Dont you have 6 deg between your PW and the 52 ?
		
Click to expand...

You are correct, down the shaft on the pw covers the in between distance. It a bit closer in I don't like the 6 degree difference.

As has been said its a personal preference, for me I like the extra wedge and I like to think its a strength of my game. If my driving was as good as my short game I believe my h/cap may be a touch lower.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 20, 2013)

i cant se how limiting your wedge options makes it any easier to choose what shot to hit.   if you only have 52 and 58 in the bag then you have to work to a smaller tolerance with the backswing to hit the correct distance / trajectory.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 20, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			i cant se how limiting your wedge options makes it any easier to choose what shot to hit.   if you only have 52 and 58 in the bag then you have to work to a smaller tolerance with the backswing to hit the correct distance / trajectory.
		
Click to expand...

While I see your point Gary, are you _seriously_ tellin us that there is a clear distance gap between your Vokeys at 54 and 56?


----------



## bobmac (Jan 20, 2013)

The way I see it is you cant have 30 clubs in your bag so you have to adjust the distances your clubs go.

Yes, we'd all love to carry a 3w, 5w, 1,2,3,4, rescues and 5 wedges but we cant.
So we have to adjust something somewhere.
If you are in between a 52 and a 58, you have to adjust the 52 to go less distance. I dont find that too difficult.
However, if I'm between a 3 wood and a 3 iron. I then have to adjust 3 wood.
I find it easier to adjust a GW than a 3 wood.

Of course all this assumes you can adjusrt your wedges to go different distances.
If however you don't have the knowledge, the ability the inclination or the time to practice the wedge shots then buying more wedges makes perfect sense


----------



## Rooter (Jan 20, 2013)

Well I have started to take the plunge, the burner 2.0's are now on the eBay! Roll on the selling for funding for a nice pair of ATV's!!!


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 20, 2013)

Gareth said:



			While I see your point Gary, are you _seriously_ tellin us that there is a clear distance gap between your Vokeys at 54 and 56?
		
Click to expand...


there is a distinguishable distance difference (say that after a few pints  ) yes !   i have the 54 in there due to the high bounce on it. we play in predominantly wet / soft conditions and i cant count how many times it has saved me in the last year. i can happily drop this club when its nice and dry.

im happy to leave a 3 wood out of the bag as ive stated many times on here how many times it got me in trouble. i used it maybe twice / three times a round on the par 5's.  since dropping it out of the bag i have laid up on par 5's and 9/10 i will make par playing a  little safer.  i watched many many players with a high handicap, duff and shot, reach for the 3 wood and get themselves into more trouble.  switching the 3 wood for another wedge has saved me loads of shots in the last 2 years.  

inbetween a 3 wood and 3 iron can be covered by a hybrid / 5 wood !


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 20, 2013)

i dont really work on the premise of a certain wedge for a certain distance. i see how far away it is and il know myself which wedge suits the shot im looking for!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2013)

Once you get your set up, in case 46 PW, 52 and 58 it is all about going out and learning what you can do with them. Learn your distances for a full, 3/4 and 1/2 swing. Play around with the loft by opening and closing the face and moving the ball in the stance. Once you understand what you can and can't do the numbers on the bottom become inmaterial. Each shot you want to hit and the distance required is covered and you if that means a 1/2 swing with a 52 rather than 3/4 58 is the better option then play it. I see a lot of players playing the same shot with the same club every time irrespective of the lie, distance and they wonder why they lack control and finesse


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 20, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Once you get your set up, in case 46 PW, 52 and 58 it is all about going out and learning what you can do with them. Learn your distances for a full, 3/4 and 1/2 swing. Play around with the loft by opening and closing the face and moving the ball in the stance. Once you understand what you can and can't do the numbers on the bottom become inmaterial. Each shot you want to hit and the distance required is covered and you if that means a 1/2 swing with a 52 rather than 3/4 58 is the better option then play it. I see a lot of players playing the same shot with the same club every time irrespective of the lie, distance and they wonder why they lack control and finesse
		
Click to expand...

Fairly advanced golf you are talking about here Homer,  a lot of guys just don't have the skill and/or techniqnique to open or close the clubface, play about with ball position to alter the traj without it leading to all sorts of disasters. 

Keep it simple, learn your distances for full, 3/4 and 1/2 swing and develop a reliable stock shot.

 Also be realistic about the shots you can play, it can be painfull to watch a higher handicapper throwing shots away trying to play a flop shot over a bunker for example, plugging it into the bunker then 3 to get out.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2013)

Not really. I just take a bucket of balls to the practice ground and play about. No pressre on shooting at flags but learning how to play different shots and what I can and can't do. Its fun. 

Of course it is good to have a stock shot and I agree you need to know your distances. What Im talking about is more akin to what I use to do as a kid and just play and see what happens. If I shank one, why did it happen? How quickly does a lower PW stop. How high can I get an open 52. It doesn't get technical and above all develops feel which even if you do opt for stock shots will only be beneficial. Like I say, bucket of balls, no wrong way of doing it and have fun


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 20, 2013)

I agree with that, it can only help develop your short game but not everyone has the time or inclination to put that practice time in. 

Also a good way to help you recognise your limitations and help your course management of potential danger shots (ie, red or green light for going at a tight pin)

For the guys who don't put the time in or don't have a natural short game feel then they need to keep it simple and don't waste shots trying to be too clever playing a shot they saw Rory play on TV the other day!


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 20, 2013)

surely its all about the type of shot being played as much if not more than the actual distance, its ok knowing you hit a club 60 yards but what if 60 yards puts it near the pin but at the top of a big downslope or the greens are bone hard. Surely its more about seeing the shot required and picking accordingly! Granted as handicap golfers we probably only pull it off 6 out of 10 maybe less/more ability allowing.

I dropped any after market wedges a while back and practised with my g10 gw and sw and actually done ok, occasionally I missed having a proper lob wedge but overall it was probably 1 or 2 shots a round.

Now I miss having a 3/4 hybrid more than a LW as the 2h is a bit more difficult to control.

Horses for courses though 

oh then I had a few beers and changed my full set completely


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 20, 2013)

+
i agree. i have spent hours on my own around greens playing every kind of shot i can think of.  i enjoy the freedom a load of wedges allows me. 

my home course is very hilly so just having the club distance isnt going to work. i have had to develop a feel for the short game!  each to his own.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2013)

I agree not everyone has the time but surely if you are going to get that 2nd bucket at the range or have 30 left in a 100 ball bucket then start playing. Yes its not ideal off a range mat in terms of impact but even if you just play with ball position it is cash in the bank in terms of understanding what you can do


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 20, 2013)

i find chipping and short game practice in general absolutly pointless at the range under 100 yards.  i feel its a waste of balls.

in the summer i like to find a nice quiet corner of the course to work on the short game. 

since i have played most weekends on my own over winter i have stopped putting altogether as i dont trust the greens, i prefer to knock at least two approach irons. then if there is time i like to play a few chips rather than waste my time putting on frozen/soaked greens.

last year after some heavy rain, the owner of the course shouted over the fence to me on the 17th green, " what are you doing? "

i shouted back "practising my bump and runs"   to which he shouts " the course is closed " 

red face and 500 yard walk back to the car !


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 20, 2013)

I want to maintain 4 deg difference between my wedges.  My PW is 48 so I have a 52, 56 and 60.   I  tend to take the 60 out in the winter when it's wet and mucky and put a 4 hybrid in the bag.

My Mizuno wedges have clever grinds that help to open the face and expose the bounce, this makes them very versatile tools.  My home course has very long narrow greens with lots of bunkers along their sides, you need to use wedges well on this course.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 21, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			I want to maintain 4 deg difference between my wedges.  My PW is 48 so I have a 52, 56 and 60.   I  tend to take the 60 out in the winter when it's wet and mucky and put a 4 hybrid in the bag.

My Mizuno wedges have clever grinds that help to open the face and expose the bounce, this makes them very versatile tools.  My home course has very long narrow greens with lots of bunkers along their sides, you need to use wedges well on this course.
		
Click to expand...

Can I ask Brian. 

When you drop the 60* over the softer months, how do you float one up in the way you usualy would with the 60*?


----------



## MGL (Jan 21, 2013)

Gareth said:



			Can I ask Brian. 

When you drop the 60* over the softer months, how do you float one up in the way you usualy would with the 60*?
		
Click to expand...

If the Mizzies he's referring to are like my Wishons, they have whats known as a 'zero bounce heel' whereby when they are opened up and you play across the ball - like trying to slide it under - it just pops up in the air. Its one of the reasons I don't need to carry anything above a 56*.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 21, 2013)

MGL said:



			If the Mizzies he's referring to are like my Wishons, they have whats known as a 'zero bounce heel' whereby when they are *opened up* and you play across the ball - like trying to slide it under - it just pops up in the air. Its one of the reasons I don't need to carry anything above a 56*.
		
Click to expand...

I think you may have just made my point :thup:


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 21, 2013)

Gareth said:



			Can I ask Brian. 

When you drop the 60* over the softer months, how do you float one up in the way you usualy would with the 60*?
		
Click to expand...

Gareth.

My 60 deg lob wedge has little bounce so works best on more firmer surfaces, it digs in too easily in wet soft conditions.  In these conditions I use my 56 deg wedge to make a high flying, soft landing lob shot.  The face opens easily due to the type of grind on the sole, this produces as much loft as you need.  I can then use the bounce to slide the club under the ball and get that nice high flying shot.

I think most golfers fail to understand how the bounce on the club should be used correctly.


----------



## stevelev (Jan 21, 2013)

deanobillquay said:



			Gaps are perfect and consistent from my 4 iron to 60 degree wedge. Custom fitting gives you that option.
		
Click to expand...

But do you hit them conistent


----------



## One Planer (Jan 21, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Gareth.

My 60 deg lob wedge has little bounce so works best on more firmer surfaces, it digs in too easily in wet soft conditions.  In these conditions I use my 56 deg wedge to make a high flying, soft landing lob shot.  The face opens easily due to the type of grind on the sole, this produces as much loft as you need.  I can then use the bounce to slide the club under the ball and get that nice high flying shot.

I think most golfers fail to understand how the bounce on the club should be used correctly.
		
Click to expand...

I figured as much Brian when you said you took it out for the winter. 

I used to carry a 60 (10* bounce) all year round until I figured I could hit a 58* with more consistency and to play something a little higher all I have to do is open my stance and the face. 

As I say I have no issue people carrying a bag load of wedges, as you say, if they use them effectively good for them.


----------

